

John Battelle: Thinking Out Loud: What's Driving Groupon? - od
http://battellemedia.com/archives/2010/12/thinking_out_loud_whats_driving_groupon

======
dave1619
Great analysis from John Batelle on why Groupon is unique. I watched Andrew
Mason's interview on Charlie Rose, and also his Startup School talk and they
really seem to have hit a huge well of potential. Can't wait to see what
Groupon 2.0 looks like.

